# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Foorumin päivitys

## vko

Foorumiohjelmisto on päivitetty uuteen versioon, joka on tuonut mukanaan paljon uusia ominaisuuksia (innokkaimmat voivat lukea niistä vBulletinin foorumilta). Näiden ominaisuuksien käyttöön tulee varmastikin muutoksia ajan mittaan. Myös uusia englanninkielisiä lauseita näkyy pitkin poikin, niistä ja muista ongelmista voi lähettää joko yksityisviestiä tai vastata tähän ketjuun.

Vanhan version aikana käytössä olleesta ulkonäöstä on jouduttu luopumaan, koska sen tekijä ei ole päivittänyt sitä tähän uudempaan versioon, eikä ylläpidolla ole aikaa sitä itse tehdä. Etsimme mahdollisimman pian uuden tyylin joka toimii tällä versiolla, siihen asti joudumme tyytymään oletusulkonäköön.

Lähiaikoina jatkamme vielä galleriaohjelmiston uudistuksella, jolloin myös otamme testiluontoisesti käyttöön toivotun kuvien kommentoinnin.

----------


## 339-DF

Ihan pirteä tämä uusi väritys mun mielestä on. Mutta etusivulla ennen olleet "mene tästä viimeisimmän topikin uusimpaan viestiin" -napit ovat hävinneet. Onko ne mahdollista saada takaisin? Kunkin aihevalikon topikkilistasta ne kyllä edelleen löytyvät.

----------


## vko

> Mutta etusivulla ennen olleet "mene tästä viimeisimmän topikin uusimpaan viestiin" -napit ovat hävinneet. Onko ne mahdollista saada takaisin? Kunkin aihevalikon topikkilistasta ne kyllä edelleen löytyvät.


Tarkoitat ilmeisesti viimeisin viesti-sarakkeessa viestiketjun viimeisimmän viestin kirjoituspäivämäärän vierestä löytyvää "nuolta oikealle", josta pääsee kyseisen ketjun viimeiseen viestiin? Nuo näkyvät etusivullakin sisäänkirjautuneilla käyttäjillä, vieraana foorumia lukeville niitä ei tosiaan enää näytetä.

----------


## JSL

Foorumi on face-liftin johdosta modernimman oloinen. Kaverilista on hyvä uusi ominaisuus, siinä on jotain englantia vielä. Vaan eipä tuo "kaksikielisyys" haittaa menoa. Odotellaan innokkaasti uutta ulkoasua tämän standardi-skinin tilalle.

----------


## Antero Alku

Sain välitettäväksi foorumille seuraavanlaisen viestin:




> Voisitko ystävällisesti välittää joukkoliikennefoorumin ylläpidolle tiedon ettei foorumiin pääse rekisteröitymään, koska sivuston Captcha-palikka antaa aina virheilmoituksen: Image verification unsuccessful due to incorrect reCAPTCHA? private key. Contact the admin.
> 
> Samasta syystä johtuen en päässyt antamaan palautetta foomurin oman palautesivunkaan kautta, koska Captcha-suojaus ei toiminut siinäkään ja suoraa sähköpostiosoitetta ylläpitoon en taas mistään löytänyt.


Ylläpito ymmärtänee, mistä on kysymys ja korjannee vian pian, jotta uudet jäsenet pääsevät mukaan.

Antero

----------


## vko

> Image verification unsuccessful due to incorrect reCAPTCHA? private key.


Jostain syystä tuosta asetuksesta oli jäänyt puuttumaan muutama kirjain. Tämä on kuitenkin korjattu ja rekisteröinti toimii taas normaalisti (testattu on  :Smile: ).

----------


## killerpop

Itselläni on kiusallinen ongelma, joka esiintyy vain Nokian E90 -puhelimen selaimella. Eli etusivulta aiheen uusimpaan viestiin siirryttäessä puhelimen selaimeen tulee vain valkoinen ruutu ja teksti "Page not found".

Ennen päivitystä tämä toimi normaalisti.

Esim tämän ketjun viimeinen viesti on puhelimen selaimen mielestä


```
http://jlf.fi/f24/2900-foorumin-paivitys/%23post51152#post51152
```

Ilmeisesti tämä "%23" tuottaa sen ongelman, joka taas tietokoneiden nettiselaimilla ei aiheuta kompurointia.

----------


## vko

> Lähiaikoina jatkamme vielä galleriaohjelmiston uudistuksella, jolloin myös otamme testiluontoisesti käyttöön toivotun kuvien kommentoinnin.


Galleriaohjelmistokin on nyt päivitetty ja kuten luvattu, on myös kuvien kommentointimahdollisuus otettu käyttöön.

Kommentin voi lähettää numeropohjaisen arvioinnin kanssa, jolloin myös arvio näkyy kaikille. Ilman numeroakin kommentin voi toki lähettää. Pika-arviointi toimii vanhaan tyyliin.

Ongelmista voi edelleen raportoida joko yksityisviestillä tai tähän ketjuun.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Mun mielestä oikein hyvä tuo kommentointi-uudistus. Nopean tarkastelun perusteella nyt oleva systeemi galleriassa on oikein hyvä.

----------


## vompatti

Mitä ovat profiilikommentit? Huomasin vasta nyt. Onkohan niitä ollut ennenkin vai tulivatko päivityksessä?

----------


## kuukanko

Profiilikommentit tulivat päivityksessä.

Profiilikommentit ovat yhdelle käyttäjälle osoitettuja viestejä, jotka kaikki muut jäsenet näkevät. Profiilikommentin voi lähettää menemällä jäsenen käyttäjäprofiiliin, valitsemalla sieltä "Profiilikommentit" -välilehden ja kirjoittamalla tekstin välilehdellä olevaan lomakkeeseen. Profiilikommenteissa voi käyttää vain osaa foorumilla muuten käytössä olevista tehosteista. Käytettävissä olevat tehosteet näkyvät profiilikommentin kirjoitusikkunassa. Kaikki muut jäsenet näkevät profiilikommentit katsoessaan käyttäjäprofiilia. Rekisteröitymättömät käyttäjät eivät voi katsoa käyttäjäprofiileita tällä foorumilla eivätkä siis näe profiilikommentteja. Jos haluat, että muut jäsenet eivät näe toiselle käyttäjälle lähettämääsi viestiä, lähetä yksityisviesti.

Ylläpito, moderaattorit ja kommentin kirjoittanut käyttäjä voivat muokata profiilikommentteja jälkikäteen. Ylläpito ja moderaattorit voivat myös poistaa kommentteja. Jos näet profiilikommentin, joka on mielestäsi asiaton, voit ilmoittaa siitä moderaattoreille painamalla "Ilmoita"-linkkiä. "Katso keskustelua" -linkistä näet kaikki profiilikommentit kommentin kirjoittajan ja sen käyttäjän välillä, jonka profiilissa kommentti on.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Minulla on postauksen kanssa ongelmia. Kun painan Lähetä vastaus -nappia, jää selaimeni odottamaan foorumin vastaussivua, mutta sitä ei tule. Esikatselu toimii kyllä. Eilen illalla kokeilin kolmisen kertaa ennen kuin postaus meni läpi. Nyt tänä aamuna viesti meni noin kuudennella kerralla. Katsotaan, saanko tätäkään viestiä läpi. Nyt on neljäs yritys menossa...

----------


## janihyvarinen

Tällainen ongelma tuli vastaan: päivitin eilen avatarini (vai mikä tuo profiilikuvatus on nimeltään). Uusi kuva ei ole kuitenkaan päivittynyt käyttöön, vaikka näkyy profiilisivulla. Kuvan pitäisi olla 20 Kt kokoinen ja kerrottuja pikselirajoja pienempi.

----------


## vko

> Tällainen ongelma tuli vastaan: päivitin eilen avatarini (vai mikä tuo profiilikuvatus on nimeltään). Uusi kuva ei ole kuitenkaan päivittynyt käyttöön, vaikka näkyy profiilisivulla. Kuvan pitäisi olla 20 Kt kokoinen ja kerrottuja pikselirajoja pienempi.


Profiilikuva ja avatar ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Jos haluat päivittää kirjoittamiesi viestien vieressä näkyvän kuvan, mene Jäsenasetukset -> Muuta avataria ja vaihda kuva sieltä. Tämä ei ole muuttunut viimeisimmän päivityksen jälkeen, vaan samat ominaisuudet olivat käytössä jo aiemmin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Profiilikuva ja avatar ovat kaksi eri asiaa.


Kiitos.  :Smile:  Taisin tutkia asetuksia huolimattomasti, vaikka aikaisemmin olinkin onnistunut tässä operaatiossa ihan hyvin. Nyt kunnossa.

----------


## Waltsu

> - - värien sekamelska, joka YTV-alueen liikenteessä vallitsee, helpota yhtään asiaan. Tänä aamuna tuli HT:n eli Köpiksen värinen "tanskandoggi" pysäkille, huomenna TLO-värinen Citaro ja loppuviikosta Espoon Auton vihreä tai peräti HKL-Bussiliikenne-värinen bussi - -


Foorumin viimeisimmän päivityksen myötä on ilmestynyt pisteviivoja tiettyjen joukkoliikennelyhenteiden alle (lainauksessa olevien lisäksi mm. HelB ja CBF). Mikä mahtaa olla niiden tarkoitus, kun ne eivät ole linkkejäkään mihinkään? Vai onko käyttäjäparan asetuksissa taas jotain pielessä?

Ja turkulaisena on pakko kysyä, mikseivät TuKL ja TLO kuulu joukkoliikenneharrastajien peruslyhenteisiin...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Foorumin viimeisimmän päivityksen myötä on ilmestynyt pisteviivoja tiettyjen joukkoliikennelyhenteiden alle (lainauksessa olevien lisäksi mm. HelB ja CBF). Mikä mahtaa olla niiden tarkoitus, kun ne eivät ole linkkejäkään mihinkään?


Niihin on asetettu ns. title-tekstit, eli siirtämällä kursorin niiden päälle saat näkyviin lyhenteen merkityksen.

----------


## vko

> Ja turkulaisena on pakko kysyä, mikseivät TuKL ja TLO kuulu joukkoliikenneharrastajien peruslyhenteisiin...


Lyhenteet ja niiden "suomennokset" pitää lisätä asetustiedostoon käsin, joka onkin nyt näiden osalta tehty.

----------


## Tonttu18

Missä on kuvagalleria?

----------


## kuukanko

Foorumin etusivulla ennen varsinaisia keskustelufoorumeja on linkki kuvagalleriaan.

----------


## vko

Ja toki suoraankin pääsee kuten ennenkin: jlf.fi/galleria/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Saisinkohan nuo gallerian uudet kuvat tuohon foorumin etusivulle, kuten oli ennen päivitystä?

----------


## vko

> Saisinkohan nuo gallerian uudet kuvat tuohon foorumin etusivulle, kuten oli ennen päivitystä?


Tulevat takaisin, kunhan ehditään. Ikävä kyllä foorumin ylläpito ei tuota mitään (itseasiassa takkiin tulee kokoajan), joten täytyy ns. oikeitakin töitä tehdä. Myös kulissien takana tapahtuu, muutoksia yms. on luvassa (kunhan ehditään  :Smile: ).

----------


## vko

Foorumin ulkoasu on nyt päivitetty oletustyylin modernisoituun versioon. Joitain hienosäätöjä tullaan vielä tekemään lähipäivien aikana.

Ongelmista ja kummallisuuksista voipi laittaa yksityisviestiä minulle tai vastata tähän ketjuun.

----------


## omp

Googlen sponsoroima mainosrivi joka ketjussa sivun ensimmäisen ja toisen viestin välissä on erittäin häiritsevä. Onko tämä nyt sellainen "ominaisuus", johon pitää vain sopeutua, vai onko mainosrivin sijoituspaikkaa mahdollista säätää jotenkin?

----------


## Antero Alku

Saisikos takaisin rekisteröimättömille vielä eilen näkyneen toiminnon Viimeisen 24 tunnin aikana kirjoitetut viestit?

Tämä oli hyvin kätevä toiminto vilkaista nopeasti, mitä uutta. Se tarjosi reksiteröityneellekin hyvän avun sikäli, että kun ei käynyt rekisteröitynä, ei nollannut listaa viime käynnin jälkeen tulleista viesteistä. Eli kun ei ole aikaa käydä kaikkea läpi, näki nopeasti ja tieto uusista pysyi tallessa vilkaisusta huolimatta.

Rekisteröimättömillekin tämä oli minusta erittäin hyvä palvelu, joka lisäsi foorumin arvoa. Tiedän, että foorumilla on aktiivisia käyttäjiä, jotka eivät halua rekisteröityä syystä tai toisesta. Mutta heitäkin kannattaa palvellla.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> Rekisteröimättömillekin tämä oli minusta erittäin hyvä palvelu, joka lisäsi foorumin arvoa. Tiedän, että foorumilla on aktiivisia käyttäjiä, jotka eivät halua rekisteröityä syystä tai toisesta. Mutta heitäkin kannattaa palvellla.


Kyllä, näin on. Itse rekisteröidyin osaksi sen vuoksi, että nimettömiltä poistettiin mene-viimeiseen-viestiin--nappi foorumilistalta. On kuitenkin odotettavissa, että jotkut jättävät mielummin selaamatta foorumia kuin rekisteröityisivät saadakseen tärkeitä ominaisuuksia. Ehkä jopa suurin osa satunnaiskäyttäjistä on tälläisiä, tosin tilastojen puutteessa otan vääräksitodistamisen ilolla vastaan.

Milloin rekisteröitymättömille lisätään ominaisuuksia päivityksien mukana?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Googlen sponsoroima mainosrivi joka ketjussa sivun ensimmäisen ja toisen viestin välissä on erittäin häiritsevä. Onko tämä nyt sellainen "ominaisuus", johon pitää vain sopeutua, vai onko mainosrivin sijoituspaikkaa mahdollista säätää jotenkin?


Firefox-selaimeen saa adblockin, jolla mainokset saa kokonaan pois.

----------


## vko

> Googlen sponsoroima mainosrivi joka ketjussa sivun ensimmäisen ja toisen viestin välissä on erittäin häiritsevä. Onko tämä nyt sellainen "ominaisuus", johon pitää vain sopeutua, vai onko mainosrivin sijoituspaikkaa mahdollista säätää jotenkin?


Siirsin tuon bannerin alemmaksi viestiketjusivuilla.

Kuten aiemminkin todettu, tämän sivuston ylläpito maksaa minulle rahaa joka kuukausi. Näillä bannereilla saadaan edes jokunen euro näistä kuluista katettua, eikä minun tarvitse tyhjentää lompakkoani aivan kokonaan. Jäsenten mielipiteitä näiden bannereiden sijoittelusta, koosta, yms. otetaan toki edelleen vastaan. On myös mahdollista, että poistan bannerit rekisteröityneiltä jäseniltä kokonaan, eli niitä näytettäisiin vaan vieraina foorumia lukeville...





> Eli kun ei ole aikaa käydä kaikkea läpi, näki nopeasti ja tieto uusista pysyi tallessa vilkaisusta huolimatta.


Jäsenten lukemattomien viestien merkinnät eivät muutu, ellei jäsen avaa viestiketjua ollessaan kirjautuneena ja tällöinkin merkintä siirtyy vain avatun sivun loppuun (eli esimerkiksi jos ketjussa on 5 sivua ja ensimmäinen uusi viesti sivulla 3 ja jäsen klikkaa hakutulosten "Mene ensimmäiseen uuteen viestiin"-linkkiä, menee selain sivulle 3 ja merkkaa kyseisen sivun viestit luetuiksi. Seuraavalla hakukerralla sama linkki osoittaa sivulle 4). Toisin sanoen Uudet viestit-hakua käyttämällä voi helposti vilaista missä ketjuissa on uusia viestejä, eivätkä ne tästä luetuiksi muutu.





> Milloin rekisteröitymättömille lisätään ominaisuuksia päivityksien mukana?


Joukkoliikennefoorumin kaltaiset webbifoorumit elävät hyvin pitkälti aktiivisten jäsenien kirjoittamalla sisällöllä. Tämän vuoksi näiden foorumien rekisteröityneillä jäsenillä on käytössään monipuoliset ominaisuudet ja rekisteröitymättömillä rajoitetummat. Tällä jaottelulla pyritään yleensä saamaan vieraina foorumeita lukevat rekisteröitymään ja parhaassa tapauksessa myös osallistumaan keskusteluihin sekä "palkitaan" jäseniä yhteisön kehittämisessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jäsenten lukemattomien viestien merkinnät eivät muutu, ellei jäsen avaa viestiketjua ollessaan kirjautuneena ja tällöinkin merkintä siirtyy vain avatun sivun loppuun...


Mutta onko nyt sitten täysin mahdotonta, että ilman rekisteröitymistä voisi katsoa, mitä on viimeisen 24 tunnin aikana kirjoitettu kuten oli ennen päivitystä?

Olen kyllä huomannut, miten kirjautuneena viestien kanssa tapahtuu. Mutta kuten selitin, haluan tsekata nopeasti mitä uutta on. Ja kun en kirjaudu, kaikki itseäni koskeva pysyy ennallaan toisin kuin silloin kun kirjaudun. Koska viime käyntisi jälkeen... -tiedot muuttuvat pelkällä kirjautumisella.

Antero

----------


## vko

> Mutta onko nyt sitten täysin mahdotonta, että ilman rekisteröitymistä voisi katsoa, mitä on viimeisen 24 tunnin aikana kirjoitettu kuten oli ennen päivitystä?


Ei tietenkään ole mahdotonta, sama osoite toimii ihan kuten aina ennenkin: vaikkapa tästä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Olisikohan mahdollista foorumin kello siirtää talviaikaan? Itsellä kun kellonajat näyttävät vielä kesäaikaa, vaikka koneessa ja muulla se on jo talviajassa..

----------


## killerpop

> Olisikohan mahdollista foorumin kello siirtää talviaikaan? Itsellä kun kellonajat näyttävät vielä kesäaikaa, vaikka koneessa ja muulla se on jo talviajassa..


Hyvin automaattisesti meni täällä muilla, tuli vain eilen aamulla logatessa viesti että "foorumin aikavyöhykeasetukset päivitetty" ja siitä alkaen ollut kunnossa.

http://jlf.fi/profile.php?do=editoptions - katso, onko sinulla  "Tunnista kesäaika-asetukset automaattisesti"

----------


## vko

> http://jlf.fi/profile.php?do=editoptions - katso, onko sinulla  "Tunnista kesäaika-asetukset automaattisesti"


Tämä vaatii toki, että käyttäjällä on riittävän uusi selain sekä siinä javascriptit käytössä. Ilman näitä käyttäjän tulee itse muuttaa kyseiseltä asetussivulta kesäaika päälle tai pois.

----------

